# Rocking Pirate



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Finished the final touches on my Rocking Pirate. Used the Rocking Granny mechanism and a rocking chair found out on the curb on trash day. The pirate came from a very generous fellow haunter who won it at our CalHaunts South meeting and knowing I'm doing Pirates gave it to me. Aren't Haunters great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's got character! And that was a generous gesture indeed.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great !


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks great.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I love it! Whose "rockin granny" mechanism did you use? There are a few different ones. Isn't it great to know fellow haunters...especially generous and helpful ones???


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I used the one from ScareFX. Link is here - http://scarefx.com/project_rockin_granny.html
The one change I made was to use a 5V power supply on high instead of the 12V one recommended in the tutorial on low speed. The pirate head is very heavy and the 12V power supply was too fast.
I'll be building another one as I have 2 rocking chairs and that one will be built just like the tutorial.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, love the pirate! I'd love to see some video of it one day.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update Halstaff. I think I'll use that mechanism also as I'm in the process of making the rocking granny.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He is awesome, I too would love to see a video of him in action


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, as requested, here's a short video.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, nice action...not too fast or slow. Great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the video ... looks great!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome great work


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great prop!!!


----------

